# Monitor problem with Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines



## deXtrUktOR (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here :wave:

When I start up Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines it says:

ATTENTION
-----------
CANNOT DISPLAY THIS VIDEO
MODE, CHANGE COMPUTER DISPLAY
INPUT TO [email protected] HZ​
I have the latest patch for the game.
My monitor is a Philips 17" inch LCD.

This warning is in a monitor-system-menu 
The game still continues and I hear the sound, sometimes I can see a few of the intro movies, but when it comes to the menu... the warning thing appears 

Help plzz...


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Is the display from the game or your monitor?

To check, at the desktop, use whatever button on your monitor that brings up the *Monitor's Setup Screen*, see if it matches what you see in the game.

From what I see, the resolution in the game may be set too high. Use the *Game Options Video* to see what resolution it is trying to use.

Sounds like the MAX resolution for your monitor is *[email protected] HZ*. Check the 60HZ via *Desktop Properties*, *Settings* tab, *[Advanced]*, *Monitor* tab. The problem may be the combination of screen resolution and DPI (HZ).


----------



## deXtrUktOR (Feb 25, 2008)

My desktop resolution is [email protected] HZ already. I can't enter Game Options because I can't see anything. The window that pops up is from the monitor, and it keeps going around the screen... If I set the application to run in 640x480 (compatibility settings), it still shows the window. Nothing I can do in the Monitor's Setup Screen.


----------



## maxwebb (Dec 11, 2010)

The problem is with DirectX. Drop to DOS, run dxdiag, go to 'more help' and override the refresh rate to set it to 60hz. I guess the old DirectX had this set as default when the game was manufactured but newer versions require you to force this setting.


----------

